# Meet Joo-Joo



## zohie (Apr 3, 2010)

This is my first tiel ever. I have been owned by budgies for 7+ years - so not entirely new to bird-keeping but definitely new to tiel-owning. I was told it was a male (??), we have named him Joo-Joo.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Joo-joo is a beauty ! What a pretty bird.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

He is gorgeous. You will be wrapped around his wings really quickly.


----------



## dimplez (Oct 21, 2009)

He's a very handsome little guy and congrats on your first tiel, you will have a blast with him.


----------



## Shadow10 (Apr 3, 2010)

He looks exactly like the first male cockatiel I ever had! Precious bird!


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

He looks a bit like my Freddie. They're right; in about an hour you'll be hopelessly in love.  Wait till the first time he tilts his little head to one side and gazes up at you like you hung the moon. At least, that's what I choose to believe he's thinking. He's probably really thinking, "Something's WRONG with you, isn't it?"


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

ah Joo Joo as in Joo Joo Bean? Such a pretty bird! WE have 2 and they are a delight. Ours love a spray bottle full every day. I call them my water birds I look forward to hearing more about your birdies!


----------



## zohie (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks guys  
We originally named him Joota until we found out he was indeed a male. The name stuck with us and we converted it to Joo Joo lol. I never thought about jujubes lol, those things are good though


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

What a cutie! you will definitely love having a 'tiel.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Jo Jo is too cute  Tiels are great


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Joo-Joo is a cutie!


----------



## zohie (Apr 3, 2010)

I took more photos of him today. 

He's already comfortable with human hands. Took him a day to learn step up after doing "the ladder" with him for a couple of minutes every hour.









Joo joo having some out of cage time.









He's attracted to anything shiny..particularly my ring!


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Aww I love the light gray colors on him, very beautiful


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> He's attracted to anything shiny..particularly my ring!


Teela is so fascinated by my ring that her nickname is Gollum. It looks like another tiel has been enslaved by the power of the ring.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Most birds are naturally attracted to shiny things, that's why you notice that your birds like your rings and/or other jewelery. My cockatiels and the ones I had before all liked any jewelery that had stones in it, or if it was really well polished.


----------



## zohie (Apr 3, 2010)

tielfan said:


> Teela is so fascinated by my ring that her nickname is Gollum.


LOL this made me laugh so hard because I was thinking that yesterday. It doesn't matter how cranky or upset joo joo is, whenever he hops on my hand he looks for the ring and starts nibbling on it oblivious to the world. I was thinking in my head "my preciousssss" and Gollum popped in my head


----------

